# my new baby sulcata



## y4433264336 (Sep 29, 2011)

here are some pics of my new baby sulcata tortoise.
he/she is about 1 month old













running to the food..








eating hay, mix with small amount of green.








i found this on my backyard, are these safe to eat?? 
thanks```




>>one question, he can only finish 1ï¼2 quantity of food that i provided. is that normal for baby?? <<<


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 29, 2011)

the pics didnt work


----------



## y4433264336 (Sep 29, 2011)

Claireabbo said:


> the pics didnt work



aww!!! how do you upload the pics?? im new to this forum```


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi y4433264336:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

May we know your name and where you are?

A few of us here on the Forum use Photobucket.com for uploading our pictures.


----------



## y4433264336 (Sep 29, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Hi y4433264336:
> 
> Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!
> 
> ...



my name is cheneo, and i live in Maryland..


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome to TFO!!!


----------



## y4433264336 (Sep 29, 2011)

*new baby sulcata*




i found this on my backyard, are these safe to eat?? 
thanks```


----------



## Laura (Sep 29, 2011)

i cant see either.. but you will probably need to feed more greens and less hay at this age to make sure he is eating enough. Dry hay usually comes later in life. 
calcium, moisture and sunshine... needs lots of both. 
WELCOME!!!


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 29, 2011)

y4433264336 said:


> Claireabbo said:
> 
> 
> > the pics didnt work
> ...



i use photobucket and copy the link from under the picture. and that should work


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi, good looking tort. Although it looks as we need to get you on the right track to raise a healthy baby. You have your baby on rabbit pellets, you can not wet rabbit pellets or they mold. Sulcatas needs humidity to grow smoothy, so you need a substrate that you can wet down every few days to keep humidity high. What type of UVa UVb light do you have? I suggest you need to get a Mercury Vapor Bulb for reptiles. It provies UVa UVb and Heat all in one bulb. I would skip the hay as it is too much work for the little guys to eat and may discourage him from eating. A good beginner food is Spring Mix lettuce, And you can add in alot of different fresh greens from the produce store. Example, Escarole, endive, Butter lettuce. Radicchio, dandelion greens. Alright, lets see, some more things, night time temp needs to be close to 80 degrees F. you need to have a basking spot of about 100 degrees and a cooler side between 75-80. These little guys get expensive really quick despite how cheap they are. Their is alot of other information they you will learn. I would really suggest Reading Tom's How to raise a sulcata hatchling and babys. It is The only way to raise one of these guys. Good luck!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 29, 2011)

Awww, so cute and tine


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 29, 2011)

Also, Give us a run down on your daily routine for you little guy. These little guys demand a routine if you have noticed already. These little ones also dehydrate very easily which is fatal. So id suggest you soak your little guy 20-30 mins everyday in luke warm water up too where the top shell meets the bottom shell.


----------



## y4433264336 (Sep 29, 2011)

SulcataSquirt said:


> Hi, good looking tort. Although it looks as we need to get you on the right track to raise a healthy baby. You have your baby on rabbit pellets, you can not wet rabbit pellets or they mold. Sulcatas needs humidity to grow smoothy, so you need a substrate that you can wet down every few days to keep humidity high. What type of UVa UVb light do you have? I suggest you need to get a Mercury Vapor Bulb for reptiles. It provies UVa UVb and Heat all in one bulb. I would skip the hay as it is too much work for the little guys to eat and may discourage him from eating. A good beginner food is Spring Mix lettuce, And you can add in alot of different fresh greens from the produce store. Example, Escarole, endive, Butter lettuce. Radicchio, dandelion greens. Alright, lets see, some more things, night time temp needs to be close to 80 degrees F. you need to have a basking spot of about 100 degrees and a cooler side between 75-80. These little guys get expensive really quick despite how cheap they are. Their is alot of other information they you will learn. I would really suggest Reading Tom's How to raise a sulcata hatchling and babys. It is The only way to raise one of these guys. Good luck!



its not rabbit pellets, its "Zilla Alfalfa Meal Premium Reptile Bedding".
the humidity is about 55-60% during the day, and 68-73% at night. do you think thats okay??



drgnfly2265 said:


> Awww, so cute and tine



yes he/she is.!!! im soo happpy to own one ...


----------



## ewam (Sep 29, 2011)

Rabbit pellets an zoo alfalfa premium beeding is pretty much the same thing they both cause mold and they both cause feet deformation. It would be a good idea to switch to cypress mulch or coco coir or both.


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 29, 2011)

aww i want another


----------



## LaTortue (Sep 30, 2011)

Great lookin' Tort! Looks so clean and smooth!!


----------



## martinfre (Sep 30, 2011)

To quote ewam: you should change the substrat.
They life in north africa (map -> attached file), in a kind of desert. So you can use a mix of soil and sand. Or cocos coir for the young sulcata.

You know what size it will reach, don't you?


----------



## Nakia (Sep 30, 2011)

*RE: new baby sulcata*



y4433264336 said:


> i found this on my backyard, are these safe to eat??
> thanks```


Hi there & welcome to the forum. Your baby is totally adorable! I just recently got a new sulcata baby also.

From what I can see of the weeds in your yard, there are some very good ones in there. You have a nice batch of dandelions which are excellent for adding to its diet. I'm not a weed expert, but most of what I see there I have used for my torts & they love 'em.

Good luck with the new addition & I look forward to seeing lots more pics of the little darling.


----------



## y4433264336 (Sep 30, 2011)

thank you all for the advice, 



Nakia said:


> y4433264336 said:
> 
> 
> > i found this on my backyard, are these safe to eat??
> ...



did i need to wash it first before giving to the tort?


----------



## martinfre (Sep 30, 2011)

- did i need to wash it first before giving to the tort? 
no.


----------



## ewam (Sep 30, 2011)

martinfre said:


> To quote ewam: you should change the substrat.
> They life in north africa (map -> attached file), in a kind of desert. So you can use a mix of soil and sand. Or cocos coir for the young sulcata.
> 
> You know what size it will reach, don't you?



I have a leopard but they live close to the same area so they take pretty much the same care. And the photo you put just showed a weird shape. And I said coco coir too I am pretty sure that's the best there is for substrate for sulcatas. And I do know how big they get and why does that matter to this thread. This is a baby sulcata in the pic so the sand would irate the eyes.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Great looking baby. Make sure to read Toms care sheet in the sulcata section. Definately change the bedding, I like to use cypress bark. Also make sure he/she gets plenty of sunlight and soak everyday in warm water to help with hydration. Welcome to TFO!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 30, 2011)




----------

